# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  خـــاص وحــصــري : مالم تعرفونه عن وفاة الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة

## hbeeeeb

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


من مصدر موثوق , فقد صرح لنا بأن الأمير الراحل الشيخ عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة قبل وفاته بأيام قليل كان سيوقع على قرار بمنع خروج العزاء , ولكنه مات قبل توقيعه على القرار, وقد اخبرنا بأنه وبعد مماته فقد تغيرت ملامح وجه وأن رأسه اصبح بين ركبتيه.
والجميع لاحظ شكل الجنازة في تشييعه.
 :rolleyes: hbeeeeb

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هذا مصير الظالمين 
وهذه عبرة لمن لا يعتبر 
شوفوا يالي امخربين منتديات الشيعة شوفوا مصيركم قبل لا تروحوا الى مثواكم الأخير 

الله يلعن ظالمي اهل بيت النبوة ومعدن الرسالة

----------


## perfume

سبحان الله ياريت  بس يا حبيييب تحط لينا الصورة إذا ما عليك كلافة لأني ما شفت صورة الجنازة
ولك جزيل الشكر
تحياتي perfume

----------


## ملكة سبأ

من اجل هذا  سارعو بتجهيزه ودفنه قبل أن تصل الوفود  للتعزيه  
شوف كيف كانت نهاية عمره .
اللهم  احسن خواتيم اعمالنا وإجعل خير ايامنا يوم نلقاق يارب العالمين 
شكرا  على الخبر

----------


## الفاقدات

هذا مصير الظالمين 
وهذه عبرة لمن لا يعتبر

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*لعن الله ظلام اهل البين من الاولين والاخرين*

*ومن الخادم الى الملك*


*ومن الفقير الى الغني*






*مشكووور على الخبر*


*دمتــ بود*

----------


## القلب المرح

*هذا جزات كل ظالم لاهل بيت رسول الله عليهم السلام* 
*شكرا لك على هذا الطرح*
*ويعطيك الله الف عافيه*
*تحياتي للميع بالتوفيق*

----------


## ومضة امل

أي المعلومات صحيحه 100% وأني بحرينيه وأكدها ليكم 
والكل عندنا في البحرين تقريبا يعرف هالشيئ 
بس حبيت اقول انه كان مانع بعد تشغيل الميكرفونات الي في المواتم 
هذا جزائه 
الله يلعن الظالمين

----------


## شمعة الروح

اللهم ألعن أعداء الله وأعداء رسوله وأهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين  من اليوم إلى يوم الجزاء والدين
الله يعطيك العافية اخي الفاضل
شموع الروح

----------


## أفراح الزهراء

هذا جزات كل ظالم لاهل بيت رسول الله عليهم السلام

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

هو ميت وماتجوز عليه الا الرحمه بس 
يستاهل وهذا اقل  من جزاة

----------


## وعود

*هذا جزات كل ظالم لأهل البيت عليهم السلام*

----------


## ؛ بسمة ؛؛

هذا شكله في الدنـــــــــــيا ويش حال في الاخرة ..

يستاهل .. وهذا أقل ماعندي من كلام وإلا لو بكيفي شان اشتغلت بكلام يصلح له و لأمثاله ..

اللهم العنهم اجمعين

----------


## عبدلله

اييييييييي والله انا اذكر يوم مات دفناه علطولواستغربت حيل الحين عرفت ليش الله يلعنه

----------


## عاشق الافراح

لنى هو ظالم يستاهل انشالله مايبقه واحد من الظالمين


يبي يمنع العزاء ليش ابي افهم حرام او عيب 

لو لكن فندق بيفتحو جديد  وفيه بنات كان الكل ساكت اما العزاء حرام

شنو صار في دي الدنياء الحلال صار حرام والحرام صار حلال وينحط فوق الراس بعد

يعطيك الف عافيه وتسلم ايدك 

ننتظر جديدك الله لا يحرمنا منك يارب

----------


## منحوسة

لعن الله ظلام اهل البت من الاولين والاخرين..

----------


## روح الانسانيه

لعن الله ظالمي اهل البيت عليهم السلام 
اللهم احسن خواتيمنا  مشكور اخي على الخبر موفق يارب

----------


## سعودية(U.ِِA.E)

اي والله هذا جزاء الظالم 


والكل لاحظ غرابة شكل الجنازه 



سبحان الله 
اللهم اجعل خاتمتنا خيرا انشاء الله 




يسلمو قلبي عالطرح

----------

